# Just received an Aquadive Model 50



## Kiwidiver72

I have been snooping around the forum for quite a while, mainly gleaning info on Seiko divers and drooling over those dream dive watches, but I have just come across something that has prompted me to make my first post.
Now I am not a watch collector although I do love nice dive watches and have two 6309-7290s one of which I have had a go at modding (came with an awful repo dial and hands)
But I do collect vintage diving equipment and while cruising the big auction site I came across a collection of diving instruments for sale and on closer inspection I recognized an aquadive model 50. the photos posted were a little sketchy but I took a punt and made it mine.














what arrived was a very dirty Rotary Aquadive Time-depth model 50. A quick clean with a soft cloth reveled a watch in stunning original condition, it has only one scratch on the case near the crown and some small scratches on the case back that look like they came from sliding around in a draw. The bezel and the crystal are almost flawless, it came on the original skinny plastic strap. the most noticeable thing was the inside of the crystal was fogged up with a greasy layer. Using the guide from the Desk divers site I started to strip it down with the aim to clean the inside of the crystal and pop a battery in it and see if it still goes.
Opening the back revealed a bit of a surprise as there was no old battery in it and the battery strap was broken. did the broken battery strap force the watch into an early retirement which would explain its good condition? the rest of the insides were in top condition, the seals are cracked and hard as expected but the depth gauge still functions, also the second hand is slightly bent down at the tip probably by the same person that broke the battery strap.
So I cleaned the crystal, made a temporary repair of the strap popped a battery in and away it went.
Next on the list is a nice chunky strap maybe mesh, a better, cosmetically repair of the battery strap (ultimately a replacement if possible) and tracking someone down to service the movement.
Now the big question I have is i have not yet seen another model 50 the same. Mine is a Rotary branded Aquadive but the depth display is in feet not meters has this been documented before? all the Rotarys i have seen have been in Meters. It has had the Patent removed (you can just make out the US) i would be interested if anyone has seen one the same.


----------



## jeff wilson

That's very interest a white Rotary Aquadiver I have never seen one and the Dial is different to my two as well.


----------



## davudvl

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## marcmc

The retro look fits right in with your well worn diving equipment!


----------



## tcsasser

Nice pickup and thanks for sharing. It cleaned up very nicely!


----------



## mpalmer

Welcome to the forums! Congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## BUD-m

Great looker !!! Took an look at one of my AD 50s back side and it has US PATENT No 3377860 
You might try Jack at IWW he shooed be able to help out on movement service.
Cheers Bud


----------



## Kiwidiver72

I think I have here quite a unique watch. It is in every way exactly the same as the American market Aquadives except that it has "Rotary" added to the dial under the "Time depth" and has the patent number milled out. The milling is poorly done and is shallow at one end so a faint "US" can still be seen.
Also note that on the back "Depth" is spelt correctly all the Rotarys I have seen are spelt "Depht".
there are also some faint numbers on the case back "2558" to the right of the NAC shield and "373" under the "tested" is 373 a date i.e. march 1973?
One theory that has been suggested to me is this watch was the *Non European export model *assembled/prepared along side the American market models with the nominal Rotary branding added and the US patent scrubbed out.
Something I didn't make clear in my original post is that this watch was found in *Australia.
*I contacted the person I purchase the watch and the other dive gear off and quizzed them about some history, but unfortunately they were simply cleaning out an old storage unit and were selling off what they found. Are there any Australians out there with Model 50s?


----------



## BUD-m

Hi Kiwidiver; On my case back it has 2425 to the right and 2475 under tested also one with just 663 under tested and another has 2329 right and another one has 3229 right and 3054 under tested but over stamped 00000 I can't be 100% sure the number under tested shooed be the serial No. 
For the battery hold down you can find an parts watch with an ESA 9154 movement stellaris electronic comes to mind .Also your strap looks original to the watch if you don't want it I have an good home for it. LOL 
Any ways great find man.
Bud


----------



## JonasForsberg

I´ve been lurking on Aquadive mod 50 for many years... and never seen anything like this branding. 
If Jeff Wilson never seen one yet... it´s probebly becourse it´s never been published until now.
Damn - Aquadive made a LOT of different Aquadive Time-depth mod 50. I was about to start collecting them, but... if they branded all Aquadive in three versions (only Aquadive, only Rotary and both Aquadive/Rotary)... the amount of watches to buy just raised dramaticalyy.... and all very rare pieces. 

You´ve got a very unique watch there Kiwidiver - congrats. 
Soo glad you showed us this Watch.


----------



## Kiwidiver72

Thanks Bud. Well the stampings on your watch rule out my theory of them being related to dates


----------



## amckiwi

Kiwidiver72 said:


> Are there any Australians out there with Model 50s?


Hi kiwidiver
Not Australian but do live here, sound familiar?
I have an AD50 and a number of newish AD's
Stu in Melbourne

If you ever wish to sell


----------



## Kiwidiver72

jeff wilson said:


> That's very interest a white Rotary Aquadiver I have never seen one and the Dial is different to my two as well.
> 
> Thanks Jeff, i think it was coming across pictures of your watches that sparked my interest in Rotarys. very nice


----------



## Kiwidiver72

amckiwi said:


> Hi kiwidiver
> Not Australian but do live here, sound familiar?
> I have an AD50 and a number of newish AD's
> Stu in Melbourne
> 
> If you ever wish to sell


Yea sounds familiar. So what branding does your model 50 have? Rotary Aquadive or both? i wonder if they were officially sold over here or some just happen to make there way over. love to see some pics.


----------



## Plongeur78

A great find


----------



## se7enfold

Awesome


----------



## Jutt

Very cool. Great condition.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

That is such a cool piece, looks to be in great condition. I'd love them to do a true "retro series" release


----------



## Plongeur78

Getting harder to find decent model 50's now!


----------



## stream26

Fantastic! I've always loved these but never been in the right time or place to buy one... Enjoy...


----------



## Nano9089

nice one


----------



## crisco3

Hey Kiwidiver.

Hope the Aquadive is going well. I to own one of these monsters and live in Perth.

I am thinking of selling mine as I have my eye on something and have to create some funds. It is hard to tell what they are worth these days as you see them so rarely. Would you mind telling me the purchase price of yours.

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## amckiwi

Logged in for the first time since the password issue.
Hell they want a 15 digit password doubt I will ever remember one that long


----------



## pro2zon

I love the unique branding, with i could find one like that. I love my Orange face model 50.


----------

